# Ideas  for keeping baby goats inside



## julierx1 (Jan 4, 2013)

I need ideas on keeping pygmy goats inside. As of right now the one I have is 2 days old, so very small, and I keep her in a huge tote. I let her out on the floor to run and play for a little bit at a time while Im watching but I cant have her pooping thru the house. Especially when it is that tarry stuff!  She is getting so energetic and tries to jump out. Im sure she will in a day or 2!  Any suggestions on something to allow her more room to move around??


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 4, 2013)

Playpen or dog crate


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 4, 2013)

I use a large wire dog crate, you could get a large plastic dog crate at TSC. Your baby is so small the plastic type would probably be better and I use a towel on the floor for traction and catch the mess. We do alot of laundry when their's a baby in the house  but we don't mind


----------



## heathen (Jan 4, 2013)

The large play pen from TSC or walmart for dogs it looks like a dog crate but dont have a top or bottom. Then put a sheet down on the bottom . I also have one across my Kitchen door since it is tyle and let them out in there.


----------



## julierx1 (Jan 4, 2013)

She had just about conquered the tote as of today!! I think I will look into the wire dog cage idea.  I dont need one to big but I would like her to be able to move a bit if Im out and about!  Thanks everyone for all the help.  
Another question I have.  Here in WV the temps are staying in the high 20's in daytime and dropping into the teens at night. I have never a baby indoors for the winter so I was wondering what the temps should be outside to allow her out for a bit.  I dont want to harm her or cause pnuemonia.  She is used to the temps in here now


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 4, 2013)

Premie diapers. Cut a hole for tail.


----------



## PattySh (Jan 4, 2013)

Puppy playpen, plastic on floor.

 (have used shower curtains, plastic tablecloths and contractor bags cut open. Horse hay bag (canvas) for hay and water bucket  with bolt snap.Shavings changed daily! Possibly a heat lamp if temps warrant. Just brought home 3 baby goats tonight
 They are sleeping in their puppy playpen!


----------



## margies misfit menagerie (Jan 5, 2013)

I also used a diaper on my house baby and she was in a lrge wire dog cage when we were gone or at night.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 5, 2013)

Premie diapers, cut off ribbed part of sock and cut out for front  legs, pen diaper to "shirt".  Easy and cheap.  







I use one of those pack and play fold-up play pens for the kids when they need to be contained inside.


----------



## julierx1 (Jan 5, 2013)

This would be a good idea but I was afraid that the black tarry poop would really stick to her butt and cause her problems.  I took a sock and and cut the toe out and 2 holes for legs and made her a sweater when I first brougt her and her sis inside.  Your right, fast and cheap!!  I will have to post a pic of her in it!!  I may try the diapers but do I change it every time she pees or poos??  Stupid question I know but if it is everytime she pees,  That is all I would get done!!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 5, 2013)

Like a human baby, we go thru lots of diapers and clean butts every time we change 'em.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 5, 2013)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Premie diapers, cut off ribbed part of sock and cut out for front  legs, pen diaper to "shirt".  Easy and cheap.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/470_elliesbottlebaby.jpg
> 
> I use one of those pack and play fold-up play pens for the kids when they need to be contained inside.


 

I think I just sustained an injury from the cuteness level of that photo.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2013)

I change them 'as needed'...probably every 2 hrs.  I keep them in their playpens after feeding, they tend to pee a lot right after they eat.  We have a thick pad of newspaper in the playpen covered w/ old towels...we change that out as needed.

The tarry poop should only last 1-2 days, then the little mustard turds start in.  One thing to watch for is the umbilical cord being rubbed / irritated by the diaper.  I try to get them big enough so that they ride above it and never leave them in a diaper for a long period of time.

edited to repair some redundancy


----------

